# V10 TDI - K&N Air Filters



## elteakay (May 16, 2006)

Any knowledge out there about installing K&N Air Filters in a V10 TDI Touareg engine, specifically a 2006 model?
Easy? - do it yourself in little time
Difficult? - will take hours and may be worth the time to have someone else do it
Experience? - anyone been running these filters on your TDI? Love 'em, hate 'em?
Thanks!


----------



## COTDI (May 28, 2007)

*Re: V10 TDI - K&N Air Filters (elteakay)*

This was posted a while ago, but I thought I'd include it. It's a 30-45 minute job to replace them.  http://www.precisionframe.com/...s.htm


_Modified by COTDI at 7:58 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

I am not sure if it is going to be related to V10 TDI, but general conclusion on forums.tdiclub.com about K&N filters is that they kill MAF in TDI engines.


----------



## elteakay (May 16, 2006)

*Re: (maloosheck)*

VW dealer in Denver installed the K&N air filters for me only after I understood that if any sensors go off that I would have to pay to have them reset vs. being covered under warranty.
They do make a difference in both feeling raw torque as well as fuel mileage (got 25 mpg going up into the mountains from Denver to Vail).


----------



## michalborz (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (elteakay)*

Just my 2 cents, I have been working with diesel engines for years and the way they work I do not think you going to gain any extra hp or torque by just replacing air filter it is all about how much fuel the engine gets, not like gasoline engine when air/fuel mixture have to be very precise for efficient burning. I wouldn't replace VW paper air filter for aftermarket witch will kill your MAF sensors in a TDI engine.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (michalborz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michalborz* »_Just my 2 cents, I have been working with diesel engines for years and the way they work I do not think you going to gain any extra hp or torque by just replacing air filter it is all about how much fuel the engine gets, not like gasoline engine when air/fuel mixture have to be very precise for efficient burning. I wouldn't replace VW paper air filter for aftermarket witch will kill your MAF sensors in a TDI engine.

Whats so different about diesel engine and petrol engines when it comes to air inlets? They kill MAFs in petrol engines as well which i tried to point out to other thread but people said its fine...and some guy used K&N filters for ages and never had MAF killed (which i still highly doubt) but okay...








And i still honestly don't get why would you get better mileage with K&N filters, its supposed to make air flow easy...meaning more/colder(more oxygen) air into engine...meaning what? less fuel? hmh, cocky


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_
They kill MAFs in petrol engines as well which i tried to point out to other thread but people said its fine...and some guy used K&N filters for ages and never had MAF killed (which i still highly doubt) but okay...








So you still don't believe me that I never had an issue with MAF in any of my cars running a K&N? I had them in 10 different vehicals, most American and two different import cars. If these filters were that bad I doubt K&N would have stayed in business for so long, they would have been shut down long ago. I have a car here now I bought when it had 20K on it and now has 100K with the same MAF and K&N. It runs great. If you want to keep replacing paper filters all the time, go right ahead.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_So you still don't believe me that I never had an issue with MAF in any of my cars running a K&N? I had them in 10 different vehicals, most American and two different import cars. If these filters were that bad I doubt K&N would have stayed in business for so long, they would have been shut down long ago. I have a car here now I bought when it had 20K on it and now has 100K with the same MAF and K&N. It runs great. If you want to keep replacing paper filters all the time, go right ahead.









Oh i wouldn't mind replacing paper filters, i would use K&N only for better flow, nothing else








I used K&N twice and both times my MAF failed, actually didn't fail but started reading really low. How many times did you test your MAF readiness? How do you know that your car runs great?







only because its running doesnt mean its running great. I had MAF that was reading low... at the time i had my K03S turbo on GTI only chipped with lots of supporing mods, i would break tires lose in 1st gear and stuff and then i replaced MAF and my car was transformed, it would spin wheels in 2nd gear...but this didn't last long obviously cos again it got pretty oily and started reading low again.
I mean its very logical... oil from filters gets into pipe and with time it gets on MAF and blocks cells that MAF is using for reading air mass.


----------



## elteakay (May 16, 2006)

*Re: V10 TDI - K&N Air Filters (elteakay)*

Two weeks ago I had McDonald VW in Denver replace my paper air filters with the new K&N's. So far, no MAF issues. I can report 22.8 mpg doing 75 mph with a light load in the back going from Grand Junction up to Avon (gradual uphill from 4597ft to 7430ft). They help me squeak out that extra bit of power and efficiency at altitude that it would normally get at lower altitudes/sea level.
And to comment about the earlier thread about engine efficiency, it's a simple equation for any engine, diesel or gas. A combination of air and fuel mix combined with a spark (gas) or compression (diesel) to provide a reaction/explosion that provides energy. With that said, the earlier post about more fuel equals more power completes only half of the equation. More air is also important for more power and/or better efficiency (thus the presence of turbos on engines). If we reduce the restriction of the air taken in by the engine, the easier it is for it to produce power. Think of it like this - running breathing only through your nose vs. running breathing through your mouth. Sure you can run breathing through your nose, but you'll run more efficiently and likely faster breathing through your mouth.
This is the fourth automobile I've used these filters on (both diesel and gas) and have had zero issues thus far with any of them. The important thing to remember is if they are taken out and cleaned with the K&N cleaning kit, make sure the filter has plenty of time to dry before re-inserting into the vehicle. The droplets of oil inhaled in the intake are what will set off the MAF/check engine sensors.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: V10 TDI - K&N Air Filters (elteakay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elteakay* »_Two weeks ago I had McDonald VW in Denver replace my paper air filters with the new K&N's. So far, no MAF issues. I can report 22.8 mpg doing 75 mph with a light load in the back going from Grand Junction up to Avon (gradual uphill from 4597ft to 7430ft). They help me squeak out that extra bit of power and efficiency at altitude that it would normally get at lower altitudes/sea level.
And to comment about the earlier thread about engine efficiency, it's a simple equation for any engine, diesel or gas. A combination of air and fuel mix combined with a spark (gas) or compression (diesel) to provide a reaction/explosion that provides energy. With that said, the earlier post about more fuel equals more power completes only half of the equation. More air is also important for more power and/or better efficiency (thus the presence of turbos on engines). If we reduce the restriction of the air taken in by the engine, the easier it is for it to produce power. Think of it like this - running breathing only through your nose vs. running breathing through your mouth. Sure you can run breathing through your nose, but you'll run more efficiently and likely faster breathing through your mouth.
This is the fourth automobile I've used these filters on (both diesel and gas) and have had zero issues thus far with any of them. The important thing to remember is if they are taken out and cleaned with the K&N cleaning kit, make sure the filter has plenty of time to dry before re-inserting into the vehicle. The droplets of oil inhaled in the intake are what will set off the MAF/check engine sensors.

excellent post! suggest removing the filters altogether - that way the air passage would be completely free. 
the easier the flow the worse the filtration effect. obvious, no?


----------



## elteakay (May 16, 2006)

*Re: V10 TDI - K&N Air Filters (****us)*

Yes, removing the filters altogether would be optimal, but do it on someone elses car.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: V10 TDI - K&N Air Filters (elteakay)*

You can also avoid the "chance" of MAF contamination by using a performance air filter that does not use oil such as the aFe part number 31-10134 Pro Dry S.
I've also used K&N air filters in all of our cars, mainly Audi and Mercedes and also have not experience any MAF issues. I was the Service Manager of a Porsche, Audi, Mercedes, Land Rover dealer years ago and did see such but it was definitely an "over oiling issue". The problem is they sometimes come this was from the factory and people obviously install them this way. Even more frequently we got people arguing that the MAF couldn't have been damaged by the K&N because they had it for years - we'd usually find that they had recently cleaned and re-oiled themselves with WAY TOO MUCH oil.
With the newer dry filters such as the afe mentioned at the beginning of this post you really don't need to take the risk any more. BTW - you can easily clean the MAF wire with just a shot of a special cleaner you can purchase at most car parts stores. Some use brake clean to do such but since there are so many products using different chemicals in them I'd be cautious so you don't damage the plastic and potentially circuitry embedded in the MAF.
BTW - We also found many more MAF's killed when their owners or detailer's would use silicone to spray and make the engine compartment look nice and shiny. Silicone products can potentially kill the MAF's and will also damage the O2 sensors and cat.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

You are wrong the K&N filters DO NOT MESS UP YOUR MAF OR OTHER SENSORS!! I have had K&N air filters in all my cars including my 04 and currently my 07 touaregs with no problems. If you cannot read directions and put to much oil on the filter you may have issues. But if you do not put the correct gas in your car it may have issues too!! BTW other non-oil type (cleanable) filters are available that work just as well as the K&N. I just use K&N because I have them in all my vehicles and it makes it easier to use the same cleaning procedures on all my motors.


----------

